# Steel grades



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (25 مارس 2009)

لتشغيل هذه الملفات
سوف تظهر لك رسالة
to protect your security , internet explorer has restricted this file from showing active ******* that could access your computer
تقوم بعمل كليك يمين و تختار
CLICK TO ALLOW BLOCKED CONTEND


----------



## سيد محمد محمود (26 مارس 2009)

*الله ينور عليك*

انت مهندس مصرى تفتخر البلد به لشدة انتمائك الى المعرفة العلميه


----------



## المبارك مرسي (21 أبريل 2009)

جزيت خيرا على المجهود الجبار


----------



## صبحى الشيخ (24 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل ذللك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامح 2010 (14 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا الجزاء ونتمنى من الله ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

